# Huffy Sportsman year?



## s1b (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, I just picked up the Sportsman. I'm really not interested in value being it's a huffy but would like to try to figure out to here. How do you do that on these?


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks early to mid seventies.  Is that a BMA/6 Certified sticker on the seat tube? That's a seventies thing. I had an earlier Huffy Sportsman with an "English Built" sticker on it from 1964, a Raleigh built bike, beautifully made.  This bike is newer.


----------



## s1b (Nov 25, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Looks early to mid seventies.  Is that a BMA/6 Certified sticker on the seat tube? That's a seventies thing. I had an earlier Huffy Sportsman with an "English Built" sticker on it from 1964, a Raleigh built bike, beautifully made.  This bike is newer.



It is a BMA/6 sticker.
I figured mid 70s but was sure. Rides nice.


----------



## juvela (Nov 25, 2018)

-----

Appears someone decided to change pedals.

Is front hub Wald?

Dating: evidently pre-CPSC.

Does anyone know the launch year for these "mag" pattern chainwheels?

-----


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2018)

Does it have a SA rear hub? Will be date coded if so.


----------



## s1b (Nov 25, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Appears someone decided to change pedals.
> 
> ...



I'll need to check tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## s1b (Nov 25, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Does it have a SA rear hub? Will be date coded if so.



I'll look at it tomorrow.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks like a grip shifting Shimano 333 rear hub. Can just make out the circular gear indicator off of the cable attachment mechanism on the rear axel.
Edit: I believe that mechanism is a bell crank that spins on to the axle


----------



## s1b (Nov 25, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Looks like a grip shifting Shimano 333 rear hub. Can just make out the circular gear indicator off of the cable attachment mechanism on the rear axel.



It is a grip shifter.


----------



## s1b (Nov 27, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Looks like a grip shifting Shimano 333 rear hub. Can just make out the circular gear indicator off of the cable attachment mechanism on the rear axel.
> Edit: I believe that mechanism is a bell crank that spins on to the axle



Rear hub


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 27, 2018)

This is the bell crank mechanism that I was referring to on the rear axel.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 27, 2018)

Can't help you narrow down the year any further. Great pics though.


----------



## s1b (Nov 27, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> This is the bell crank mechanism that I was referring to on the rear axel.
> View attachment 909135



I'll look at it tomorrow. I was in a rush. Appreciate all your help.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 27, 2018)

Okay. Picture was for reference only. I like these lightweight bikes. Should make a decent commuter.


----------



## juvela (Nov 27, 2018)

s1b said:


> Rear hub
> 
> View attachment 909076
> 
> View attachment 909078




-----

Fine job with the image making!  

Notice Shimano 333 hub shell marked with a letter Y.

The company employs a letter code to indicate year.

The letter Y represents the year 1974. (It also represents the year 2000, but machine clearly too early for that.)

Since this fits right in with the dates posted by others above it would seem to fit.

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#dia

-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 27, 2018)

Cool date site Juvela. Saw that letter Y and wondered if it was a date code. I checked the two 333 hubs that I have and both were stamped with the Y so I wasn't sure. That's nice to know. Thanks


----------



## s1b (Nov 27, 2018)

Th


juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Fine job with the image making!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!
Also, thanks for posting that site!
So the bike is the same vintage as me.


----------

